# Painting Outdoor Umbrella?



## TulsaRyan (May 15, 2019)

I purchased a used large patio umbrella for very cheap. It has some pretty serious fading but the umbrella is overall in very good shape. Has anyone ever painted upholstery/fabric? I see you can buy a can of upholstery paint between $8 and $15 per can. Any one have some words of advice?


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Check u tube for some help. Happened across a couple of vids there today while looking for something else.


----------

